# Ruger MK II Mag Holster



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

I saw a video of some competition shooting online and there was a mag holster that held i want to say 4 mags on the offhand side on the front part of the leg. If I remember correctly the company that made them went out of business which has happened a lot with the mom and pop shops. Was wondering if anybody knew of these or where I could find them. Also if anybody has found a decent sholder holster for a scoped mkII I am going to a gun show this weekend and HOPEFULLY I will find a dealer trying to get rid of a pac lite upper receiver and barrel.


----------

